# Estrogen and FET



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I'm 7.5 wks pregnant and am on loads of estrogen still following my FET. Basically because my lining wasn't getting thick enough I was put on
3x 2mg progynova 
Estrogen patches every other day
Delestrogen injections 0.4ml every 3 days

I just wonder how long I'm supposed to be on them...my clinic keep saying after my scan. Had one last week, but was told to stay on same until scan again next week....

Anyone else been on this much estrogen after BFP? If so, how long?

Thanks,
Pany


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Huge congratulations on your pregnancy xxx
I stayed on 4x2mg tablets daily until 12weeks. I was a bundle of crazy emotions but I got through it and now it seems like a distant memory. 
I hope the next few weeks go quickly for you


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I was also on estrogen & progesterone until 12 weeks, when the placenta takes over hormone production. I was on patches & suppositories as like you it was taking a while to build up. Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Congrats.

I was on progynova and utrogestan till 12 weeks and then started reducing the dose bit by bit over the next two weeks before stopping completely.


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. It's useful to know estrogen continues like progestone to 12 wks.
What I am worried about is that I'm on such higher dose of estrogen than you ladies seem to have been. I hope it won't cause any harm to the baby.


----------



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

Pany I'm 7+6 and still on 4x2mg tablets daily, as well as progesterone. We had our early scan yesterday and were told to keep going with this until 12 weeks. I'm sure they wouldn't keep you on the meds of they were harmful, from what the nurse said yesterday it's majnly for extra security to keep our little beans safe.


----------



## cat64 (May 3, 2014)

Hi pany, I'm on 4x2mg progynova a day and daily crinone until day 70  and then the following week I reduce them by half gradually (4,3,2,1,0). I will be glad to not take these bloody things. Don't worry you're doing fine x


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

For my first pregnancy I was on 5x2mg daily until 12 weeks (4 orally, one internally)you will be fine xx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks again. 
X


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your advice before. I'm 11+5 now and have stopped the progynova today.feel like the nausea is a bit less. Still wearing my patches, but that will also stop in a day or so....Did have the same? Not sure if it's just my imagination!

Pany


----------

